# LF Anthro NSFW RP (fxf or mxf)



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello. I'm looking for a couple of role play buddies.

• I'm semiliterate but my replies may be short, at least a paragraph (and i expect at least a paragraph)
• I'm looking for mxf or fxf
• I'd prefer to play female
• nothing too out there
• I role play in third person (ex: she did this)
• my character is a coyote

I feel like I might have forgotten stuff.


----------



## pyrotechnical (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m new to this website but not rp if that’s cool


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 19, 2022)

pyrotechnical said:


> I’m new to this website but not rp if that’s cool


I prefer using Discord


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 19, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 20, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 20, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 20, 2022)

Bump


----------



## pyrotechnical (Apr 20, 2022)

When you say prefer…


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 20, 2022)

I guess I could write on here but my replies will be late


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## pyrotechnical (Apr 21, 2022)

Yeah that’s fine


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Still looking


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Please read post


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Bumping


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 22, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 22, 2022)

Bump


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 22, 2022)

Hello! Is NSFW obligatory in the play?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 22, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> Hello! Is NSFW obligatory in the play?


I'd prefer it. I can't do regular romance as it causes me to become depressed.


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 22, 2022)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I'd prefer it. I can't do regular romance as it causes me to become depressed.


Is it possible to keep it SFW and avoid romance simultaneously?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 22, 2022)

Bump


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 22, 2022)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I'd prefer it. I can't do regular romance as it causes me to become depressed.


Or, alternatively, is it possible to include romance without causing depression?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 24, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> Or, alternatively, is it possible to include romance without causing depression?



I only do fandom based rps but there's really only one fandom I'm interested in role playing and it's a show that's seldomly brought up in the role play community.


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 24, 2022)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I only do fandom based rps but there's really only one fandom I'm interested in role playing and it's a show that's seldomly brought up in the role play community.


May I ask, what is that fandom?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 24, 2022)

Spoiler: Fandom



Rick and Morty


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 24, 2022)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Spoiler: Fandom
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Morty


It's awesome! I would enjoy having a RP in it


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 24, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> It's awesome! I would enjoy having a RP in it


Really? 

I do a Rick and Morty rp with my best friend and it's pretty amusing. XD


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 24, 2022)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Really?
> 
> I do a Rick and Morty rp with my best friend and it's pretty amusing. XD


Heh, I can imagine why XD 
If you want to do it with me, I'm open!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 24, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> Heh, I can imagine why XD
> If you want to do it with me, I'm open!


Any chance you have discord? If this was already established, I'm sorry, my memory isn't the best.


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 24, 2022)

Sorry, I don't have one. We can use messages here if it's OK with you.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Apr 24, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> Sorry, I don't have one. We can use messages here if it's OK with you.


I might reply late. Sometimes I forget.


----------

